

Kalief Browder, Held at Rikers Island for 3 Years Without Trial, Commits Suicide - jpatokal
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/06/09/nyregion/kalief-browder-held-at-rikers-island-for-3-years-without-trial-commits-suicide.html

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9676857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9676857)

------
jpatokal
The original New Yorker story about how 16-year-olds are sent to jail for
years to wait for trial is chilling:

[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/10/06/before-the-
law](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/10/06/before-the-law)

------
joeevans1000
Truly terrible.

